# Introduction to me



## Bonney99 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone
I wanted to introduce myself to you all before I begin picking your brains.
I am mother to 3 hens, I recently lost my 11 yr old cockerel to heart failure. Apparently he was the first within UK to be treated with heart pills. I have an aviary of cockatiels and a bedroom full of very old and ailing ex-aviary budgies. I have 2 nine year old pet house sparrows that were hand reared. A 8 yr old rabbit a magpie in an aviary cage that I hand reared. She would of been released but unfortunately has such a large vocabulary she would freak people out. We are also treating her for fungus since she came to us.there are also mice and a guinea pig. Fish indoors and out. 
But I have a common interest in my white doves. Which were saved from a culling. Started with 3 pairs and now I'm afraid to say how many there are. That's why I have joined, I need help!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello! I swear white doves reproduce faster than other pigeons! The hens have a certain look in the eye!

Are you looking to control their breedung or to rehome some?


----------



## Bonney99 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Feedo
I would love to re home all the birds. There is a pigeon amongst them and she is special. As in special needs. I believe that at some stage in her life she contracted a virus as she is a-little dizzy. And that's what I call her. If you can guide me in a re home direction I would be so very grateful.
Thank you


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

White doves as in white ringneck doves? Or another kind?
The reason I'm asking is because I'm looking for a mate for my ringneck.


----------



## Bonney99 (Apr 4, 2014)

banndsand said:


> White doves as in white ringneck doves? Or another kind?
> The reason I'm asking is because I'm looking for a mate for my ringneck.


Hi
I have sent you a private message


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

in the mean time while your lookin to rehome all the birds, use fake eggs for hatch control.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am advertising for homes for my rescued white doves on my website. I can include your doves if you like, I would need your rough location and if possible a photo (I will also need to add a photo of a couple of mine) and an e-mail address via which you can be contacted. That needn't be your regular e-mail account.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/whitedovesforadoption.htm

Rehoming PMV survivors can be difficult but often people rescue and keep a pigeon with PMV and look for a companion, so I will keep my ears open. I can also ask if anyone on my Facebook group can offer a home to that one.


----------



## Bonney99 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Rescue*

Thank you that's very kind of you. She is ok now and is a pigeon not like the others. She has a mate who loves her dearly. He is one of the doves/pigeons. Odd pair but who am I to judge.
She is just dizzy literally!
She can lay but eggs are never fertile.
Their numbers are 13 and growing as we speak.
I would love someone with a huge aviary to take them all and love them. They are so lovely and gentle I am very fond of them but they have a taste for pigeon conditioner and spinach and care for nothing else so it's expensive. And cleaning is driving me insane.
Any help is wonderful.


----------



## Bonney99 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Rescue*

[feefo I will send u a personal message and there are a couple of photos in my album but can send as many as u like. Look out for my message

QUOTE=Feefo;781430]I am advertising for homes for my rescued white doves on my website. I can include your doves if you like, I would need your rough location and if possible a photo (I will also need to add a photo of a couple of mine) and an e-mail address via which you can be contacted. That needn't be your regular e-mail account.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/whitedovesforadoption.htm

Rehoming PMV survivors can be difficult but often people rescue and keep a pigeon with PMV and look for a companion, so I will keep my ears open. I can also ask if anyone on my Facebook group can offer a home to that one.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bonney99 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Pigeons/doves*



spirit wings said:


> in the mean time while your lookin to rehome all the birds, use fake eggs for hatch control.


Thank u for the good advice!


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

From the pictures, it looks like they may be rock doves / pigeons. I'm mainly guessing from their beaks, though. They look thicker at the base than ringneck beaks, like pigeons. Other ways to tell are that rock doves tend to have darker eyes than ringnecks, and they are also much larger.
But I am no expert. If anyone else could prove me wrong so I could adopt one, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Bonney99 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Bandsand*



banndsand said:


> From the pictures, it looks like they may be rock doves / pigeons. I'm mainly guessing from their beaks, though. They look thicker at the base than ringneck beaks, like pigeons. Other ways to tell are that rock doves tend to have darker eyes than ringnecks, and they are also much larger.
> But I am no expert. If anyone else could prove me wrong so I could adopt one, I'd appreciate it.


Hi
They have red eyes, dark red.
I was watching them tonight and the males are considerably larger than the females. The girls are similar in size to the collared doves you see in the garden
But the boys are the same size as dizzy the actual pigeon amongst the flock. So does that mean they are pigeons? If so Why would so many white pigeons be together when rescued? I thought pigeons hung out with all sorts of the same breed not just sticking to a particular colour.
I guess I know nothing.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm not really sure, then, if the males are so much bigger. It seems strange that pigeons would mate with doves. I really don't know what to tell you now!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if the birds are the same ones as in your public profile then they are pigeons.


----------

